# Thank Goodness for Sheena



## NicoleLJ (Sep 23, 2005)

We may have only lived here 2 months but she already knows her way home from almost anywhere in the city. Good thng too. The other day I had to walk to the provincial building. I thought I knew the way. Obviously I didn't. I walked us for over an hour before I realized we were good and lost. I sat and cried for a bit not thinking Sheena would know the way home yet. Sheena of course brought me back into focus. I then tested her and said "Sheena home." She took me almost all the way home in just about a staright line(even crossing through a park) before I realized where I was and was able to get to the provincial building.

She was an angel there and when we left even when we passed a gorgeous black guide dog. I did some training outside the building so she would know how to get there the next time. And then told her agian to take me home. She agian took me straight there. 

There was no way I was going to ask strangers how to get there or home agian. If it wasn't for her that day would have been a lot more stressful then I could have handled. Everyday she shows me what a blessing she is to my life. Today was just another example.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

awsome !! good girl !


----------

